# Welches Programm ist richtig? (Logo animation+filme)



## PowerWapiti (9. Mai 2004)

Hallo,

bin ein  in dem 3D Bereich und es gibt ja soviele 3D Programme (Cinema 4D, Maya 3D, 3D Studio Max, After Effects, Premiere u.s.w.) , aber welches ist richtig um ein 2D Logo in ein drehendes 3D Logo zu erstellen? (gif Animation)

Und dann möchte ich noch wissen welches Programm am besten ist, um 3D Filme zu erstellen. d.h. sowas wie Final Fantasy, jedoch nicht in diesem Umfang. So ein 20 Sek Kurzfilm wo sich irgendwas bewegt (am liebsten Hochhaus an dem Wasser aufschlägt (wie bei "The Day after Tomorrow)) oder wo ein Hubschrauber abstürzt, würde für den Anfang ja schon reichen.


----------



## goela (9. Mai 2004)

Deine Fragen zielen stark auf den 3D Bereich ab! Ich könnte den Thread auch in ein 3D Forum verschieben, aber die Frage ist in welchen?

Es gibt ja Cinema4D, Max 3D usw......

Vielleicht sollten wir erst mal die Frage klären, wieviel Du ausgeben möchtest!


----------



## PowerWapiti (9. Mai 2004)

so wenig wie möglich.. ich glaube 3D Max fällt daher schonmal flach..
achja und für den Einstieg am besten erstmal so drehendes 3D Logo und danach will ich im Filmbereich erstmal anfangen fertige Filme (vom Camcorder) zu verändern d.h. z.B. ein Besenstiel wie ein Lichtschwert zu verändern 

hab gelesen das mit dem Beselstiel würde mit Premiere oder After Effects sehr einfach gehen? wichtig ist mir vor allem das man das Programm leicht bedienen kann. Hab mal ein Screenshot vom 3D Max gesehen, aber da blicken wohl nur richtige Profis durch.


----------



## goela (10. Mai 2004)

Nun, wenn Du so wenig Geld wie nötig ausgeben willst, dann solltest Du mal Cinema 4D anschauen.
Es gab oder gibt von Cinema 4D die Version 6CE+ für nur 99Euro! Natürlich darfst Du nicht erwarten, dass Du solche Animationen wie Du oben beschrieben hast, damit machen kannst!
Aber 3D Logos animiert und vieles mehr ist damit möglich!

Mit AE kann man wirklich sehr gut und einfach Effekte (wie Laserschwert) erstellen.


----------



## flashman (13. Mai 2004)

Tach PowerWapiti,

wenn du einen richtigen 3d film erstellen willst, würde ich dir zu Maya raten (lange einarbeitungszeit, aber es lohnt sich...) aber sofern du nur texte, einfache logos in 3d herstellen willst, zu 3d Invigorator bzw. Pro Animator (ist ein plug in für AE bzw. läuft in der Pro  Animator version auch selbstständig (siehe demoversion). Sieht vielleicht einwenig billig aus, ist aber recht mächtig.

Ich erstelle 2d grafiken in Illustrator (vektorprogramm) und importiere sie dann in Pro Animator,  drehungen und kamerafahrten sind dort recht schnell und einfach erstellt.

gruss fm


----------

